# Now we in trouble



## fist of fury (Sep 27, 2002)

So this is how the rest of the world views Americans.

http://sherm.20megsfree.com/burgerking.swf


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 27, 2002)

Be afraid.

Be very afraid.


Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Sep 27, 2002)

Warning!  It's catchy!


----------



## artful dodger (Sep 27, 2002)

That's exactly how we see Americans, ( she says safely down here in NZ where you can't get me)!

Desiree.
P.S Just joking, kind of. And don't try and tell me you thought only sheep lived in NZ.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2002)

I think I worked there once........  SHUDDER!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 27, 2002)

That is hilarious!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 27, 2002)

Well now everyone knows what Fist of Fury looks like, and where
he works :-D


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by artful dodger _
> 
> *That's exactly how we see Americans, ( she says safely down here in NZ where you can't get me)!
> 
> ...



The Deer in NZ are nice also  
Very Beautiful, in particular the south island.


This site though is very scary and ugly.
I will be sure to share it with all my frineds at work. 
 

Rich


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 15, 2002)

hehehe that is a good one it very funny 

:roflmao:                  :roflmao:               :roflmao:


----------

